# Kian the day we brought him home



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I was going through my pictures of Kian and cannot get over how big he is getting.
Here are a few pics and a couple of videos we took. 

The day we brought him home, 8 weeks old.



















This one is he's just shy of 4 months old.









Hopefully these videos work, it's the day we brought him home. ;D

http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=Kiansfirstdayhome-51509046.flv

http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=Kiansfirstdayhome-51509047.flv


----------



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

Your post makes me so excited! I loved watching the videos. 

We bring our new boy home on Sept. 19th. We've already named him Ronan the Hungarian Dogbarian. He'll be joining Loki the Hungarian Dumbarian, our nearly 5 year old Golden Retriever. Interestingly, we got Loki when we lived overseas, and he is actually from Hungarian. Now we'll get our Hungarian Vizsla from the US. We cannot wait, although I doubt Loki realizes what he is in for.

I've been following the forums since we decided to get a Vizsla, and I finally decided to chime in. Thanks for the pictures and videos!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

You are welcome, good luck with your new pup. Remember to post some pictures and fill us all in on your first few days with him. Also, have a camera around, it's fun to track their progress and growth.

Good luck.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

fun video. did i read somewhere your have an onpoint viz? do you field trial?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, he is an Onpoint boy. Not sure if we are gonna get him into it or not. It's tough to get him trained living in the city, we'll see. He has expressed much interest in game bird a few times, so maybe there is hope for him. ;D


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Very good dogs. Almost flew up there for a pup. Will strongly consider my next one from them. Nice trial dogs. If u get him into it watch out its addictive. Good luck either way. They are great animals.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Crazy said:


> I was going through my pictures of Kian and cannot get over how big he is getting.
> Here are a few pics and a couple of videos we took.
> 
> The day we brought him home, 8 weeks old.
> ...


----------

